# Unable To Uninstall Mcafee Shredder



## [email protected] (Jul 31, 2006)

Can you please tell me how to uninstall Mcafee Shredder, I have been offered Norton Security for free by my provider BT Broadband. I have not been able to download this because each time I try I receive the following message ''Norton AntiVirus not available until you uninstall McAfee Shredder''. I have tried to remove this softwear by using the uninstall program, removing all trace of Mcafee from my program files & registry. Please can you help me with this problem.

Regards

Tim


----------



## khazars (Feb 15, 2004)

hi, welcome to TSG.

Download hijack this from the link below.Please do this. Click here:

http://www.thespykiller.co.uk/files/hijackthis_sfx.exe

to download HijackThis. Click scan and save a logfile, then post it here so 
we can take a look at it for you. Don't click fix on anything in hijack this 
as most of the files are legitimate.

what version of McAfee do you have, give year as well!


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 31, 2006)

khazars

Thanks for your help I had Mcafee Security Centre 2004, please find enclosed log.

Thanks

Tim


----------



## khazars (Feb 15, 2004)

Logfile of HijackThis v1.99.1
Scan saved at 19:05:20, on 31/07/2006
Platform: Windows XP SP2 (WinNT 5.01.2600)
MSIE: Internet Explorer v6.00 SP2 (6.00.2900.2180)

Running processes:
C:\WINDOWS\System32\smss.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\winlogon.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\services.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\lsass.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\svchost.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\ccSetMgr.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\ccEvtMgr.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\ccProxy.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\SNDSrvc.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\SPBBC\SPBBCSvc.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\CCPD-LC\symlcsvc.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\spoolsv.exe
C:\PROGRA~1\COMMON~1\AOL\ACS\AOLacsd.exe
C:\Program Files\Symantec\LiveUpdate\ALUSchedulerSvc.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\CTsvcCDA.EXE
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\DJSNETCN.exe
C:\Program Files\Intel\Intel Application Accelerator\iaantmon.exe
C:\Program Files\KService\KService.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\nvsvc32.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\Explorer.EXE
C:\Program Files\Java\j2re1.4.2_03\bin\jusched.exe
C:\Program Files\Intel\Intel Application Accelerator\iaanotif.exe
C:\Program Files\Intel\Modem Event Monitor\IntelMEM.exe
C:\Program Files\Creative\SBAudigy2ZS\Surround Mixer\CTSysVol.exe
C:\Program Files\Creative\SBAudigy2ZS\DVDAudio\CTDVDDET.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\system32\CTHELPER.EXE
C:\Program Files\CyberLink\PowerDVD\DVDLauncher.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\dla\tfswctrl.exe
C:\PROGRA~1\Yahoo!\browser\ybrwicon.exe
C:\Program Files\Hewlett-Packard\Digital Imaging\Bin\hpqWRG.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Real\Update_OB\realsched.exe
C:\PROGRA~1\Yahoo!\browser\ycommon.exe
C:\PROGRA~1\Yahoo!\YOP\yop.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\ccApp.exe
C:\PROGRA~1\BTBROA~2\SMARTB~1\BTHelpNotifier.exe
C:\Program Files\btbb_wcm\McciTrayApp.exe
C:\Program Files\Dell Support\DSAgnt.exe
C:\Program Files\MSN Messenger\MsnMsgr.Exe
C:\Program Files\Creative\MediaSource\Detector\CTDetect.exe
C:\WINDOWS\kdx\KHost.exe
C:\Program Files\Hewlett-Packard\Digital Imaging\bin\hpobnz08.exe
C:\Program Files\Hewlett-Packard\Digital Imaging\bin\hpotdd01.exe
C:\Program Files\MSN Toolbar Suite\DS\02.05.0001.1119\en-us\bin\WindowsSearch.exe
C:\Program Files\BT Broadband Desktop Help\bin\BTHelp.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\svchost.exe
C:\Program Files\MSN Toolbar Suite\DS\02.05.0001.1119\en-us\bin\WindowsSearchIndexer.exe
C:\Program Files\BT Broadband Desktop Help\bin\mpbtn.exe
C:\Program Files\Hewlett-Packard\Digital Imaging\bin\hpoevm08.exe
C:\PROGRA~1\Motive\Common\MOTIVE~1.EXE
C:\PROGRA~1\Yahoo!\YOP\secstat.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\HPZipm12.exe
C:\PROGRA~1\Yahoo!\MESSEN~1\ypager.exe
C:\Program Files\Hewlett-Packard\Digital Imaging\Bin\hpoSTS08.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\Security Console\NSCSRVCE.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\system32\WISPTIS.EXE
C:\Program Files\Yahoo!\browser\ybrowser.exe
C:\Documents and Settings\TIM\Desktop\HijackThis.exe

R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Default_Page_URL = http://www.dell.co.uk/myway
R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Search Bar = http://uk.red.clientapps.yahoo.com/...b/*http://uk.docs.yahoo.com/info/bt_side.html
R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Search Page = http://uk.red.clientapps.yahoo.com/customize/btyahoo/defaults/sp/*http://uk.search.yahoo.com/
R0 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Start Page = http://home.bt.yahoo.com/
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Default_Page_URL = http://home.bt.yahoo.com
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Default_Search_URL = http://uk.red.clientapps.yahoo.com/customize/btyahoo/defaults/su/*http://uk.search.yahoo.com/
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Search Bar = http://uk.red.clientapps.yahoo.com/...b/*http://uk.docs.yahoo.com/info/bt_side.html
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Search Page = http://uk.red.clientapps.yahoo.com/customize/btyahoo/defaults/sp/*http://uk.search.yahoo.com/
R0 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Start Page = http://home.bt.yahoo.com
R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\SearchURL,(Default) = http://uk.red.clientapps.yahoo.com/customize/btyahoo/defaults/su/*http://uk.search.yahoo.com/
R0 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Local Page = 
R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Connection Wizard,ShellNext = http://v4.windowsupdate.microsoft.com/
R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Internet Settings,ProxyOverride = 127.0.0.1
O2 - BHO: Yahoo! Toolbar Helper - {02478D38-C3F9-4EFB-9B51-7695ECA05670} - C:\Program Files\Yahoo!\Companion\Installs\cpn3\yt.dll
O2 - BHO: AcroIEHlprObj Class - {06849E9F-C8D7-4D59-B87D-784B7D6BE0B3} - C:\Program Files\Adobe\Acrobat 5.0\Reader\ActiveX\AcroIEHelper.ocx
O2 - BHO: UberButton Class - {5BAB4B5B-68BC-4B02-94D6-2FC0DE4A7897} - C:\Program Files\Yahoo!\common\yiesrvc.dll
O2 - BHO: DriveLetterAccess - {5CA3D70E-1895-11CF-8E15-001234567890} - C:\WINDOWS\system32\dla\tfswshx.dll
O2 - BHO: YahooTaggedBM Class - {65D886A2-7CA7-479B-BB95-14D1EFB7946A} - C:\Program Files\Yahoo!\common\YIeTagBm.dll
O2 - BHO: Norton Personal Firewall - {9ECB9560-04F9-4bbc-943D-298DDF1699E1} - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\AdBlocking\NISShExt.dll
O2 - BHO: Google Toolbar Helper - {AA58ED58-01DD-4d91-8333-CF10577473F7} - c:\program files\google\googletoolbar2.dll
O2 - BHO: MSN Search Toolbar Helper - {BDBD1DAD-C946-4A17-ADC1-64B5B4FF55D0} - C:\Program Files\MSN Toolbar Suite\TB\02.05.0001.1119\en-us\msntb.dll
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [NvCplDaemon] RUNDLL32.EXE C:\WINDOWS\system32\NvCpl.dll,NvStartup
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [SunJavaUpdateSched] C:\Program Files\Java\j2re1.4.2_03\bin\jusched.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [IAAnotif] C:\Program Files\Intel\Intel Application Accelerator\iaanotif.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [IntelMeM] C:\Program Files\Intel\Modem Event Monitor\IntelMEM.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [CTSysVol] C:\Program Files\Creative\SBAudigy2ZS\Surround Mixer\CTSysVol.exe /r
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [CTDVDDET] "C:\Program Files\Creative\SBAudigy2ZS\DVDAudio\CTDVDDET.EXE"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [CTHelper] CTHELPER.EXE
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [UpdReg] C:\WINDOWS\UpdReg.EXE
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [DVDLauncher] "C:\Program Files\CyberLink\PowerDVD\DVDLauncher.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [QuickTime Task] "C:\Program Files\QuickTime\qttask.exe" -atboottime
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [UpdateManager] "C:\Program Files\Common Files\Sonic\Update Manager\sgtray.exe" /r
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [dla] C:\WINDOWS\system32\dla\tfswctrl.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [YBrowser] C:\PROGRA~1\Yahoo!\browser\ybrwicon.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [HPpromo psc 2175] "C:\Program Files\Hewlett-Packard\Digital Imaging\Bin\hpqWRG.exe" /N "psc 2175" -r
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [TkBellExe] "C:\Program Files\Common Files\Real\Update_OB\realsched.exe" -osboot
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [YOP] C:\PROGRA~1\Yahoo!\YOP\yop.exe /autostart
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [ccApp] "C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\ccApp.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Motive SmartBridge] C:\PROGRA~1\BTBROA~2\SMARTB~1\BTHelpNotifier.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [btbb_wcm_McciTrayApp] C:\Program Files\btbb_wcm\McciTrayApp.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\RunServices: [DJSNetCN] C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\DJSNETCN.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [DellSupport] "C:\Program Files\Dell Support\DSAgnt.exe" /startup
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Yahoo! Pager] C:\PROGRA~1\Yahoo!\MESSEN~1\ypager.exe -quiet
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [MsnMsgr] "C:\Program Files\MSN Messenger\MsnMsgr.Exe" /background
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Creative Detector] C:\Program Files\Creative\MediaSource\Detector\CTDetect.exe /R
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [kdx] C:\WINDOWS\kdx\KHost.exe -all
O4 - Global Startup: BT Broadband Desktop Help.lnk = C:\Program Files\BT Broadband Desktop Help\bin\matcli.exe
O4 - Global Startup: hp psc 2000 Series.lnk = C:\Program Files\Hewlett-Packard\Digital Imaging\bin\hpobnz08.exe
O4 - Global Startup: hpoddt01.exe.lnk = ?
O4 - Global Startup: Windows Desktop Search.lnk = C:\Program Files\MSN Toolbar Suite\DS\02.05.0001.1119\en-us\bin\WindowsSearch.exe
O8 - Extra context menu item: &Google Search - res://c:\program files\google\GoogleToolbar2.dll/cmsearch.html
O8 - Extra context menu item: &MSN Search - res://C:\Program Files\MSN Toolbar Suite\TB\02.05.0001.1119\en-us\msntb.dll/search.htm
O8 - Extra context menu item: &Translate English Word - res://c:\program files\google\GoogleToolbar2.dll/cmwordtrans.html
O8 - Extra context menu item: Backward Links - res://c:\program files\google\GoogleToolbar2.dll/cmbacklinks.html
O8 - Extra context menu item: Cached Snapshot of Page - res://c:\program files\google\GoogleToolbar2.dll/cmcache.html
O8 - Extra context menu item: E&xport to Microsoft Excel - res://C:\PROGRA~1\MICROS~4\OFFICE11\EXCEL.EXE/3000
O8 - Extra context menu item: Open in new background tab - res://C:\Program Files\MSN Toolbar Suite\TAB\02.05.0001.1119\en-us\msntabres.dll/229?b5cd4c9ed3043d5851bb85bb859bc8c
O8 - Extra context menu item: Open in new foreground tab - res://C:\Program Files\MSN Toolbar Suite\TAB\02.05.0001.1119\en-us\msntabres.dll/230?b5cd4c9ed3043d5851bb85bb859bc8c
O8 - Extra context menu item: Similar Pages - res://c:\program files\google\GoogleToolbar2.dll/cmsimilar.html
O8 - Extra context menu item: Translate Page into English - res://c:\program files\google\GoogleToolbar2.dll/cmtrans.html
O9 - Extra button: (no name) - {08B0E5C0-4FCB-11CF-AAA5-00401C608501} - C:\WINDOWS\system32\msjava.dll
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Sun Java Console - {08B0E5C0-4FCB-11CF-AAA5-00401C608501} - C:\WINDOWS\system32\msjava.dll
O9 - Extra button: BT Yahoo! Services - {5BAB4B5B-68BC-4B02-94D6-2FC0DE4A7897} - C:\Program Files\Yahoo!\common\yiesrvc.dll
O9 - Extra button: Research - {92780B25-18CC-41C8-B9BE-3C9C571A8263} - C:\PROGRA~1\MICROS~4\OFFICE11\REFIEBAR.DLL
O9 - Extra button: (no name) - {CD67F990-D8E9-11d2-98FE-00C0F0318AFE} - (no file)
O9 - Extra button: Messenger - {FB5F1910-F110-11d2-BB9E-00C04F795683} - C:\Program Files\Messenger\msmsgs.exe
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Windows Messenger - {FB5F1910-F110-11d2-BB9E-00C04F795683} - C:\Program Files\Messenger\msmsgs.exe
O12 - Plugin for .spop: C:\Program Files\Internet Explorer\Plugins\NPDocBox.dll
O16 - DPF: {78AEEDE8-7345-4FB5-A8FE-4BFF16EF25FC} (McAfee Virtual Technician Control Class) - http://mvt.mcafee.com/mvt/bin/3,0,1,0/mvt.cab
O18 - Protocol: msnim - {828030A1-22C1-4009-854F-8E305202313F} - "C:\PROGRA~1\MSNMES~1\msgrapp.dll" (file missing)
O23 - Service: AOL Connectivity Service (AOL ACS) - America Online, Inc. - C:\PROGRA~1\COMMON~1\AOL\ACS\AOLacsd.exe
O23 - Service: Automatic LiveUpdate Scheduler - Symantec Corporation - C:\Program Files\Symantec\LiveUpdate\ALUSchedulerSvc.exe
O23 - Service: Symantec Event Manager (ccEvtMgr) - Symantec Corporation - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\ccEvtMgr.exe
O23 - Service: Symantec Internet Security Password Validation (ccISPwdSvc) - Symantec Corporation - C:\Program Files\Yahoo!\NPF\ccPwdSvc.exe
O23 - Service: Symantec Network Proxy (ccProxy) - Symantec Corporation - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\ccProxy.exe
O23 - Service: Symantec Settings Manager (ccSetMgr) - Symantec Corporation - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\ccSetMgr.exe
O23 - Service: Creative Service for CDROM Access - Creative Technology Ltd - C:\WINDOWS\system32\CTsvcCDA.EXE
O23 - Service: Symantec Licensing Detect Internet Connection (DJSNETCN) - Symantec Corporation - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\DJSNETCN.exe
O23 - Service: IAA Event Monitor (IAANTMon) - Intel Corporation - C:\Program Files\Intel\Intel Application Accelerator\iaantmon.exe
O23 - Service: InstallDriver Table Manager (IDriverT) - Macrovision Corporation - C:\Program Files\Common Files\InstallShield\Driver\11\Intel 32\IDriverT.exe
O23 - Service: KService - Kontiki Inc. - C:\Program Files\KService\KService.exe
O23 - Service: LiveUpdate - Symantec Corporation - C:\PROGRA~1\Symantec\LIVEUP~1\LUCOMS~1.EXE
O23 - Service: Norton Protection Center Service (NSCService) - Symantec Corporation - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\Security Console\NSCSRVCE.EXE
O23 - Service: NVIDIA Display Driver Service (NVSvc) - NVIDIA Corporation - C:\WINDOWS\system32\nvsvc32.exe
O23 - Service: Pml Driver HPZ12 - HP - C:\WINDOWS\system32\HPZipm12.exe
O23 - Service: Symantec Network Drivers Service (SNDSrvc) - Symantec Corporation - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\SNDSrvc.exe
O23 - Service: Symantec SPBBCSvc (SPBBCSvc) - Symantec Corporation - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\SPBBC\SPBBCSvc.exe
O23 - Service: Symantec Core LC - Symantec Corporation - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\CCPD-LC\symlcsvc.exe
O23 - Service: YPCService - Yahoo! Inc. - C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM32\YPCSER~1.EXE

I don't see any evidence of McAfee in your hijack this log? Where exactly are you seeing it?

Here's a link on how to uninstall it, you may have to reinstall it to uninstall it properly!

http://www.ozzu.com/ftopic63344.html

You have Symantec in your log, maybe you might have to uninstall that program to install the Norton security?


----------



## Paling (Nov 18, 2006)

Hello, 

I've switched to BT Broadband as well, and have exactly the same problem. Tried uninstall, registry editing, safe mode startup etc etc. Every time I go to the software centre to download Norton it says that Shredder is still on my machine.

Even though I delete it from the regsitry, it still pops up again after the next reboot. Have checked the start up but cant' see a problem. 

Did you ever get to the bottom of this problem. I've wasted hours on it and am getting to the end of my tether. AVG here we come.

regards, 

Robin


----------



## kdongol (Nov 29, 2006)

Paling said:


> Hello,
> 
> I've switched to BT Broadband as well, and have exactly the same problem. Tried uninstall, registry editing, safe mode startup etc etc. Every time I go to the software centre to download Norton it says that Shredder is still on my machine.
> 
> ...


Hello,

I am also having the same problem - I also could not remove Mcafee Shredder and having problem to download Norton. It says that Shredder is still on my machine. Were you able to solve this problem?

regards,

Kailash


----------



## khazars (Feb 15, 2004)

post a hijack this log!

Are you trying to replace McAfee with Norton? If so, you'd be best to avoid both!

hi, welcome to TSG.

Download hijack this from the link below.Please do this. Click here:

http://www.thespykiller.co.uk/files/hijackthis_sfx.exe

to download HijackThis. Click scan and save a logfile, then post it here so 
we can take a look at it for you. Don't click fix on anything in hijack this 
as most of the files are legitimate.


----------



## west71 (Jan 5, 2007)

Hi 
I have just spent many hours also trying to remove mcAfee shredder has anyone found the solution yet?


----------



## moley (Mar 24, 2007)

I had exactly the same problem. Here's the way I solved it, in case it works for anyone else (no guarantees - McAfee is possibly the worst ever piece of software at uninstalling itself). I'm using XP with SP2 btw.

(1) After I'd uninstalled McAfee using Control Panel->Add/Remove Programs the BT Online Protection Installer was complaining that McAfee Shredder was installed.
(2) I followed the uninstall links for McAfee Shredder from the BT Online Protection Installer and tried them. At this point it still reported Shredder was there.
(3) I then deleted c:\program files\mcafee and c:\program files\mcafee.com. It still reported Shredder was there.
(4) I then searched for every file name mcafee* on my hard drive and deleted it. This still didn't work.
(5) Finally, I booted my PC in normal mode and backed up my registry. I then searched the registry for every key with "shredder" in one of the values and deleted it, followed by every key with "mcafee" in it. WITHOUT REBOOTING I ran the BT Installer and it worked.

Hope some of that made sense and might help someone.


----------

